
JSON for Modern C++ version 3.0.0 released - nlohmann
https://github.com/nlohmann/json/releases/tag/v3.0.0
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

